

Movies for Makers - jkoschei
http://moviesformakers.com/

======
imjk
When my business partner and I were starting our first business we would
unwind at night by watching motivating movies like these. Some of the ones we
watched included: Boiler Room, Wallstreet, and Glengarry Glen Ross. Two more
recent movies that I would add to the list are Margin Call and the Social
Network. My list of motivational books would be much longer.

